# Armani



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

Too beautiful for Earth

I'm heartbroken but wanted you all to know Armani sadly passed away about an hour ago.

Mum and myself were with him and we both realised he was taking his last few breaths. Mum was trying to lick him and keep him going, and I was kissing them both as he went.

I'm so sorry to bring this sad news.

I can't stop crying and will get back to you all soon. xx


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

oh my goodness Pippa I am so heartbroken for you.... I really don't know what to say, you have been a complete inspiration for all that you have done for Armani and Tinks. The world is a cruel place and I am so sorry he has been taken from you :crying: I am thinking of you. Run free little armani XXX


----------



## Bonnie82 (May 4, 2011)

Oh no, I am so sorry to read this news. How awful.  The poor little baby. Pippa, you did such a brilliant job of helping Tinks to care for him and deliver the babies in the first place. Well done and give yourself a huge pat on the back. Please give Tinks a cuddle from me and a big hug for you too. So sorry it ended this way. :crying:


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh Pippa, I am so sorry that Armani didn't make it. I really believed he would.

He was born to be loved so dearly by you, and all of us too, and is now running at the rainbow bridge with his siblings. You did so much for him and he passes on with all that love in his heart.

Nothing I can say is of comfort but huge hugs to you. We all think you are brilliant. x


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this sad news.
RIP little man.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

:crying: awww Pippa I'm so sorry. You did everything in your power to give Armani a fighting chance. (((Big Hugs))) to you and Tinks xx


RIP little one, forever in our thoughts xx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh Pippa............. :crying: :crying: :crying:

I am SO very, very sorry to read this. Since the info came through last night that he was struggling, I have been dreading reading this news. At least now, he can run free at the bridge with his brothers and sisters.

You did so VERY much for him, to give him every chance, and the fact that he made it this far is truly down to your love and extreme dedication. Every day you had was a blessing. 

You are in my thoughts and heart at this time hun. (((((((Hugs))))))) to you.

RIP little Dude. xxx


----------



## MooKatMoon (Jul 26, 2011)

My Dear Pippa,
I can only echo all of the above comments,

my heart reaches out to you.

Armarni play happy at the rainbow bridge.

hugs for you and tinks pippa.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I am so sorry :crying:

Liz


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

So very very sorry for your loss. The heavens will be a little brighter today with a new star.

Sleep well Armani.


----------



## Beckyjr37 (Nov 27, 2010)

Oh Pippa, I am so very sorry for your loss :crying::crying:

RIP little one.


----------



## TimTam (Jul 8, 2011)

I've been following the story of little Armani and I am so sorry to read the news. Remember you did everything you could for him, sometimes life just doesn't seem fair.

RIP and run free wee Armani x


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh no :crying: I'm so very, very sorry Pippa :crying: sending huge hugs to you & mum.

Run free at the bridge chaseing butterflys in the lovely sunshine, beautiful brave little Armani xxx


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I've had a few tears for you Pippa.

Remember you did all you could, so much more than others would have done, you are a star and it's such a shame that he has been taken from you.

Armani was a little fighter but this time nature wouldn't let him be, maybe the vet was right about him having underlying problems that would have taken him later on.

Hugs for you and for Tinks. I'm so so very sorry and thinking of you today...

After this pain subsides you can be so proud of all you did.

RIP Armani xxx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Pippa, i think alison says it for us all xxxx

You did everything you could for this little one but, unfortunately not meant to be

Thinking of you xxxxx

Run free armarni with all of our dear friends at the bridge xxxxxxx

(((hugs)))


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh Pippa, I'm so, so sorry. We all hoped for a miracle but it wasn't to be. What you did was amazing and you still have the beautiful Tinks. You will be closer than ever now. Big hugs from us all here, you wonderful, brave girl. xxx


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry Pippa


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Armani....

You couldn`t have fought harder for him Pippa...run free at the bridge little man x HUGS x


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Awww Pippa I am so very sorry to hear of this :crying:

I want you to be proud of yourself hun you did such a good job. Just think he had over two weeks of love and comfort he had a name and knew he was safe. It is more than some babies get and you did that you made his short life worth something hun.

All my love and support go to you xxxxx


----------



## Emma-Jayne (Apr 23, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.

I haven't read his story yet but I wanted to pass on my condolences all the same.

I'm sure there is a lost mum on the bridge to guide them over and look after them.

Em, Moriarty and Tabitha xxxxxxx


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

oh dear, poor baby, how dreadful after this time we thought he would make it.
so so sorry, you did all you couldand it had a short time here with you and tinks. thanks for sharing the beautiful time we had with tinks and armani too, thinking of you, and feeling so sad now.
i lost my dad last month, hope they are together.
michelle x


----------



## KittehNom (Apr 26, 2011)

I have been following this story and am so sad to read this  

All my love to you - you did an amazing job for the little guy. 

love from me and Jango,

xxx


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone for your kind messages and thoughts.

I am literally devastated and can't believe he has gone, I have cried non stop and just hope that I did my best for him, I keep thinking did i do something wrong, should or could I have done more, and I well up every time I think of him taking his last breaths after putting up such a fight to stay with us for almost 3 weeks 

Tinks has been very affectionate and we have had lots of cuddles, without a doubt she knows he has gone and I feel so sad for her.

I'm so so sorry I couldn't make him stay, too beautiful for earth, all my love little one xxxx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

pippa234 said:


> Thank you so much everyone for your kind messages and thoughts.
> 
> I am literally devastated and can't believe he has gone, I have cried non stop and just hope that I did my best for him, I keep thinking did i do something wrong, should or could I have done more, and I well up every time I think of him taking his last breaths after putting up such a fight to stay with us for almost 3 weeks
> 
> ...


Dont be thinking things like that  you did everything you possible could & more.

Huge hugs to you & Tinks  xxx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh Pippa xxxx

Love, you could do no more that what you did, please take some comfort in that, no matter how hard it is. You done one hell of a lot to try and help this little family, some things happen for a reason, just the same reason as why Tinks ended up with someone like yourself, who will love and cherish her, youve had a rollercoster of time and your emotions are high, you did everything you coukd for this little one, never doubt that please

Wish i was near to give you and tinks a hug. Can you get hold of your fella and get him to spend a bit of time with you as well, just for a cuddle x

Clare xxxxx


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

welshjet said:


> Oh Pippa xxxx
> 
> Love, you could do no more that what you did, please take some comfort in that, no matter how hard it is. You done one hell of a lot to try and help this little family, some things happen for a reason, just the same reason as why Tinks ended up with someone like yourself, who will love and cherish her, youve had a rollercoster of time and your emotions are high, you did everything you coukd for this little one, never doubt that please
> 
> ...


Thank you hun, and to you all, I'm at a friends at the moment just round the corner using her laptop, so had a hug, just cried even more though 

I just cant believe he's gone  xxxxx


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm so so terribly sorry. Armani and your devotion to him and his mum has touched many hearts as we have followed his story. Everyine was desperately hoping for a miracle. I'm on holiday in Turkey and have been struggling to log on using a kindle just to see how he was doing. Like everyone else on here IAm so upset it's ended like this.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

pippa234 said:


> Thank you hun, and to you all, I'm at a friends at the moment just round the corner using her laptop, so had a hug, just cried even more though
> 
> I just cant believe he's gone  xxxxx


I know hun xxx

If your still at your mates, get her to give you a big hug from all of us xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

So sorry that little Armani didn't make it but you must know that you did everything you could for him. You gave him every possible chance and you have my utmost admiration.
RIP little soul, have fun chasing butterflies over the Rainbow Bridge x


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh Pippa, while I'm not surprised after hearing that he was declining last night, I am so so sorry that he actually did cross the bridge. I was almost afraid to check PF today, and when I saw the thread, I just knew. Nobody could have done more for a kitten, believe me, and I'm sure he knew, for as brief a time that he was here, that you and Tinks loved him fiercely. Some angels aren't meant for this world, but they are meant to be a part of our lives for a time. While I didn't watch them being born and have quite the same bond, I feel the same thing for Kirby and Freja--they had no chance of surviving until Ragnar and I happened upon them. They were taken from us 7 weeks later, but the time we had them was wonderful and meaningful and we were all so lucky to have known them and shared their brief time on earth. I think the same is true for you and Armani. You took in his mother and have given her the best of everything. His siblings were weak and didn't make it, so the odds were stacked against him, but you managed to give him so much love and care that he made it 3 weeks and then it was time to move on. 

My heart aches for you. This can't be easy at all and I'm sorry for all the pain you'll now feel. But try to measure it against the love that made your heart so full that it hurt a different way. He'll always be there in your heart and your life is richer for having held him in your hands and loved him as the special little kitten he was. Eventually you'll find some comfort in knowing you did your best and more for him and he was just too good for this world.

RIP little Armani. My kittens are waiting for you over the bridge. Keep each other warm and happy and enjoy the sunshine and butterflies


----------



## jordebony (Jun 22, 2011)

after reading all the original thread and then this i ended in tears... so very very sorry for you!!! that little kitten was so very blessed to have such a loving and wonderful human mummy who went to the the ends of the earth for it... you are an amazing woman and should be so very proud that you did all that you did. my heart goes out to you xx


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Pippa.... I don't know what else to say apart from what has already been said. Please don't doubt yourself, you did everything humanly possible for him. He was a lovely little boy, and very special at that. I've asked Sooty to keep an eye out for him and take care of him up at rainbow bridge for you. 
I'm so sorry for your loss, and it makes it harder when we have fought with everything we have to keep them with us, but sometimes things are just completely out of our hands.

In Swedish there is a saying, "God takes the best ones first", and that it what he did. xxx


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

:crying: I am so sorry Pippa, very sad news. 

R.I.P Armani xxx


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Pippa and Tinks I have only just managed to get a wireless signal in Spain and was heartbroken to read the news of little Armani leaving us to go to rainbow bridge. Where do I start. Pippa you showed Armani so much love and care in a short amount of time. Armani was blessed to have you and Tinks and no kitten would of ever felt so loved and cherished. Your relentless will and hard work has been recognised by us all. Animals know the love we show Pippa and Armani would of. 

Gorgeous Tinks, you were the best mummy to Armani and you and your mummy Pippa can give each other lots of cuddles and comfort. 

Armani, you were a beautiful tough little bundle of fluff which stole all of our hearts and we blessed to know you for this short time. You were made for a better world. Run free at the bridge little one xxx

We are all here for you Pippa, whenever you need us

Sending you and Tinks all the love in the world

Kelly xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry :-(


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

I just wanted to send my love to everybody and thanks to you all for routing for Armani and I want you to know how grateful I am that you all showed me the support that made me know I wasn't alone in knowing he was just that little bit special xx

Armani has a place in my heart forever, he was beautiful and I'm just so so sorry I couldn't keep him with us. Too beautiful for earth as I keep saying. xx

Thank you to everyone who gave me so much support and words of advice, wisdom and kindness. xxxx


----------



## mamf (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh hon, this is heart wrenching. I hope you find comfort in the huge amounts of love for him on these boards. so many little lives are lived and lost with no apparent consequence to them, here he mattered and was cherished. 

Thinking of you and tinks x


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

i would like to say now, that you have a very special girl tinks who will be with you to get you over this. she is a very special cat, coming to you like she did, and doing so well with her one last surviving kitten. you will always remember armani just looking at her, shes gorgeous, and she looks special.
why would you ever give her up.
michelle x


----------



## Pheebs (Jun 8, 2011)

Poor little Armani, but you did everything you could, you were amazing. Hope you and Tinks can comfort each other.


----------



## CatLoverLisa (Aug 4, 2011)

After reading your original thread last week i have only just seen this...I couldn't help but cry. I was praying for little Armani and you did everything you possibly could; I am so sorry for yours and tinks' loss. Take comfort in the fact that this story has touched so many people on here and you still have your gorgeous Tinks. Look after each other. We're all thinking of you. x


----------

